

The Nutritional Reversal of Cardiovascular Disease – Three Case Reports - jdnier
http://cardiologyacademicpress.com/?p=20690

======
jdnier
From the Abstract: "The authors have experience beyond 25 years demonstrating
the success of plant-based nutrition in arresting and reversing cardiovascular
disease. Nevertheless, the medical community is still skeptical of patients’
adherence and efficacy of this method. We, therefore, report three case
histories of carotid, coronary, and peripheral vascular disease. Each case
demonstrates disease progression and the failure of the standard
cardiovascular approaches in contrast to the prompt, powerful and enduring
resolution of disease with whole foods, plant-based nutrition."

